# V's Shiny New Journal



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Thought I should start a new journal because the old one was bit rubbish, and I want to drop the 'newbie girl' tag once and for all, and because i am really not a completely gullable tw*t believe it or not:lol: :tongue:

Anyway a few basic stats...

Age - 20 Height - 5'5

Weight - 9st8lbs approx (have gained about 4lbs since i started :scared:which had better be muscle mass or i will very pi55ed off since I have never eaten more healthily in my life!!!!!!)

Been training with weights since late April/early May so I am still pretty new. Before that I did solely cardio for nearly 2 years, which made me loose a lot of the muscle I had when I was a sprinter/hurdler. Decided to start using weights because I really enjoy the challenge of strength training, and I have always better at power events rather than endurance.

The goal is to improve strength (a 100kg deadlift and squat would be very nice) and develop proportionate muscularity - and possibly eventually achieve a figure/fitness type physique.

Not sure im going to bother posting diet info that often because its too much to remember and Im pretty sure its fine and doesnt need that much work at the moment.

Anyway training wise I started with a simple legs/back/chest type workout, then swapped to 4 day upper/lower type of split routine. I have seen a steady strength progression since I started(I am still weak and girly though). Im going to try a few different types of routine to see which one works best for me (any suggestions about training are very welcome).

Anyway ill add recent training and other info, updates etc soon

ps. pics are on old journal and on my profile page


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

First post BOOM

Good luck with it V, 100kg dead is easily acheivable. Hopefully this journal will be better for you


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Didn't follow your other one but will follow this (especially if there's pictures:thumbup1


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I for one wish you every success with your new journal....

Lets hope things remain concise and training related and specific to "your" goals

Stay focussed


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> First post BOOM
> 
> Good luck with it V, 100kg dead is easily acheivable. Hopefully this journal will be better for you


Thanks YoungGun (or should I say Basil Brush??? BOOM BOOM):laugh:



WRT said:


> Didn't follow your other one but will follow this (especially if there's pictures:thumbup1


 :thumb: glad to hear :thumb:

Ill have to get my camera out then LOL!



jw007 said:


> I for one wish you every success with your new journal....
> 
> Lets hope things remain concise and training related and specific to "your" goals
> 
> Stay focussed


Thanks J

I have decided that I will read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw my own conclusions as to what I feel is correct. :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

VforVictory said:


> Thanks YoungGun (or should I say Basil Brush??? BOOM BOOM):laugh:
> 
> :thumb: glad to hear :thumb:
> 
> ...


FPMSL!!!!!!

That's the funniest thing i've real all week!!! :lol: :lol:#

:thumbup1:Can't rep you again lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would probably post your diet up as this is the most important thing in determining whether you reach your goals.

Nothing more frustating than training hard and not making the progress you deserve due to a few shortcomings in your diet.


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi V.

All the best with the new journal. I hope this one will stay on track.

My advice would be to either stick with what you've been doing as you've acknowledged yourself that it's working. You could drop to training each body part or lift once per week and progress fine but think about this - why drop to once per week if you're progressing on twice per week? Makes sense to reach your goals faster.

The other routine I would suggest is the 3 day I posted in your old thread:



Natural1 said:


> *New routine suggestion.*
> 
> Another routine I offer beginner-intermediate lifters is this 3 day per week.
> 
> ...


^^It's still greater frequency that once per week (once every 4-5 days) but gives you an extra day for recovery and 'life'.

Just my 2 cents.

I'm going away till Sunday night so won't be able to post till then. All the best.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Natural1 people do not usually call girls "mate":whistling:

Good luck V, looking solid in the avatar and your starting much younger than most women so you have a running start!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well V, good luck.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Natural1 people *do not usually call girls "mate":whistling:*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I do

Have fun with the new journal V!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I do
> 
> Have fun with the new journal V!


Well your also a girl so it makes more sense, however, does the word mate not come from sea faring days? If so i am pretty sure women we're not allowed on the ships as it was bad luck thus females simply can not be called mate. :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with the new journal V ill follow this instead of the old one.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Fancy a shag?

:lol:

had to be done..


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Con said:


> *Well your also a girl* so it makes more sense, however, does the word mate not come from sea faring days? If so i am pretty sure women we're not allowed on the ships as it was bad luck thus females simply can not be called mate. :lol:


I think I love you :whistling:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I would probably post your diet up as this is the most important thing in determining whether you reach your goals.
> 
> Nothing more frustating than training hard and not making the progress you deserve due to a few shortcomings in your diet.


Ill try and post it up at some point then - although iv slipped a bit in the last few weeks! I think my mums trying to sabotage my efforts by buying me tons of sweets and cakes....which Im finding hard to resist:whistling:



Natural1 said:


> Hi V.
> 
> All the best with the new journal. I hope this one will stay on track. only time will tell!
> 
> ...





hackskii said:


> Well V, good luck.


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Con said:


> Natural1 people do not usually call girls "mate":whistling:
> 
> Good luck V, looking solid in the avatar and your starting much younger than most women so you have a running start!


Thanks, Con! Nice avatar btw :whistling: - i didnt know quite where to look LOL:innocent:!!!



ElfinTan said:


> I do
> 
> Have fun with the new journal V!


Thanks alot!!!!:laugh:



Harry Jack said:


> Good luck with the new journal V ill follow this instead of the old one.


Cheers, dude

The old one went a bit mental! I dont know if this one can quite live up to it:lol:



Goose said:


> Fancy a shag?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> had to be done..


Oh go on then.....Iv never done it with a bird before.... :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I give it 6 weeks for the debates to roll in again hehe :spam:


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

hey v goodluck training is great if u enjoy it im sure u will do very well just all ways keep good tecknique. i been training natural now for 2 years and i love it lol

how are things goin right now


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi V, well done on the new journal !

will be keeping up with this

you also know you can PM me for anything as well

Lots love

Emma

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey V! Great you have started a new journal. This means I can follow it from the beginning instead of getting utterly lost.

As has been said by others you have a cracking base to start from and I think you're gonna make superb progress.

I know I'd kill for your legs and lats :lol:

The 4lb will be muscle. Remember, its how you look and how clothes fit that are important. NOT the weight on the scales.

Subscribed :rockon:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i cant keep up with all these journals!!!!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Time for a training update!

Routine this week was not great and I have neglected abs and calfs:whistling: Will be fixed next week though because I dont like slacking!

Monday

Squats - 1x10 (40kg), 3x7 (65kg)

Leg Extension - 1x4 (60kg) 3x10 (40kg)

Ham Curl - 3x10 (40kg)

Glute Machine - 3x10

Lunges - 3x20 (30kg)

+30 mins cardio

Friday

Bench Press - 3x10 (30kg), 3x4 (35kg)

Overhead Press - 3x10

Flys - 3x10 (8kg DBs i think)

Tricep Extensions - 3x10

Lat side raise - 3x10 (7kg)

+ 35 minute run

Actually had DOMs in chest after this workout which I havnt been getting much lately so happy days!

Today

Deadlifts - 1x10 (40kg) 1x5(60kg) 3x5(70kg) 1x (80kg) 1x (85kg) *PB:laugh:*

W/A chins - 3x8 (20kg assist) *PB *

Lat Pull Down - 3x10

Weird but effective 'upper back' machine - 3x10

Bicep Curl - 2x10 (8kg DBs)

+ 25 mins cardio

Yay for a PB on deadlifts! Had no chalk and sweaty palms so grip was a bit difficult, but much better than last week. 85kg felt pretty easy so im now kicking myself for not trying to go heavier or do more reps....


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

awsome routine looks great just watchout for ur lower back with heavy dead lifts and squats so close together.

checked your pics you got a great frame for building a great physique keep it up


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> I give it 6 weeks for the debates to roll in again hehe :spam:


I give it 6 days LOL!



Greekgoddess said:


> LittleChris is right about the diet being the most important part, I think it is the make or break aspect, so you would do the right thing posting it and letting the experts have a look. They may well spot places to make improvements that you have not noticed. Since I got the expert (marty) to sort out my diet once and for all I have changed beyond all recognition. The training has remained the same, but the changes in my body and leaness are amazing, better than I could have dreamed of.
> 
> As to the sabotage of your diet, we all get that sometimes, usually from the people who love us the most. It may be her way of giving you 'treats', much the same as you did when you were little. I found the best way to counteract it was to casually mention that I was really fancying some food that I could have......and my mother in law went out and bought it for me !
> 
> ...


Hey! Good luck with the contest prep! And im really glad to hear how well your doing too!

I think it is partly a guilt thing with my mum actually LOL! I think she feels better about sticking to her diet when she sees me eating junk food!



bigwoodgate said:


> hey v goodluck training is great if u enjoy it im sure u will do very well just all ways keep good tecknique. i been training natural now for 2 years and i love it lol
> 
> how are things goin right now


Hello Thanks for taking a look at the journal!

Things are going ok thanks - just a bit fed up of uni work because its boring and is taking up loads of my time. Im definatey not cut out for academia LOL!

Glad ur enjoying training too! Its very addictive isnt it!!!!


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

its very addictive v. when im not training im thinking about training lol x


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Hi V, well done on the new journal !
> 
> will be keeping up with this
> 
> ...


Aww thanks sweetie! Fingers crossed this ones a bit better than the old one LOL!



Gym Bunny said:


> Hey V! Great you have started a new journal. This means I can follow it from the beginning instead of getting utterly lost.
> 
> As has been said by others you have a cracking base to start from and I think you're gonna make superb progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the lovely comment:laugh:

I really do hope its muscle - my jeans actually feel a bit tighter around the ass/thighs though LOL! Hopefuly its down to muscle growth.

T shirts also feel a teeny bit tighter around the lats too. I spent a small fortune on a dress at Xmas and havnt had a chance to wear it yet - it was a bit too tight around the back at the time so it probably wont even do up any more!!!!!! What a waste of money LOL!!!



robisco11 said:


> i cant keep up with all these journals!!!!


Hey!

UK - M went a bit mad over the last few days! Especially on the old journal LOL!


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you decided on a legs/push/pull routine V?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Repped for the awesome PB on Deads! :rockon:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

VforVictory said:


> Deadlifts - 1x10 (40kg) 1x5(60kg) 3x5(70kg) 1x (80kg) 1x (85kg) *PB:laugh:*


Good job on your PB on deads. Pretty strong for a newbie actually.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

bigwoodgate said:


> awsome routine looks great just watchout for ur lower back with heavy dead lifts and squats so close together.
> 
> checked your pics you got a great frame for building a great physique keep it up


 :thumb: Thanks for the nice comment.:laugh:

I always make sure theres a big gap between squats and deads. My lower backs is a bit dodgy sometimes so im super careful!



Natural1 said:


> Have you decided on a legs/push/pull routine V?


I actually didnt plan to do a push/pull/legs week, it just sort of worked out that way.

Training last week and this week have been a rit random. For various reasons (mainly uni work:cursing, i seem to be living in la la land (as usual:whistling and hav'nt really been organised enough to sort out what im doing.



Gym Bunny said:


> Repped for the aiwesome PB on Deads! :rockon:





winger said:


> Good job on your PB on deads. Pretty strong for a newbie actually.


Thanks guys!:laugh:

I wont be happy untill i get 100kg though! Its all about the triple figures!!!!!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Did legs today

- my routines not sorted yet its still random, and i know i need to get it together......

Squats - 2x10 (bar), 1x7 (60kg), 3x6 (67.5kg)

Leg Extension - 3x10 (45kg)

Ham Curl - 3x10 (45kg)

Glute Machine - 3x10 (35) i HATE this machine!!!!!!! lol

Lunges - 2x20 (30kg)

Calves - 3x10

+25 mins cardio

Im getting a bit frustrated with squats because I really want to be going heavier and I feel like its taking me ages to progress.

Was an ok session though - i dont think ive ever done reps at 67.5 before so i am improving - just sloooooooooowllllllyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good workout! Squats take me ages to progress on as well! Try mixing it up a bit. Maybe do them on alternate weeks and see if the extra rest from them spurts you into new life, your not going to lose any strength by missing them for a week, so its probably worth a go!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> good workout! Squats take me ages to progress on as well! Try mixing it up a bit. Maybe do them on alternate weeks and see if the extra rest from them spurts you into new life, your not going to lose any strength by missing them for a week, so its probably worth a go!


Hey! Thanks for the advice!

Ill have to try mixing it up - it will make the workout more interesting too! I swear my quads still look exactly the same as when I first started so thay need to be woken up somehow!!!! (actually so do my podgy arms - its not good when all 4 limbs are problem areas LOL)

I never thought i'd see the day when I prefered deadlifts to squats! But it has come!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You need to do some measurements V! Get a tape, i can bet they have got better, it's just hard to see as you see yourself everyday

BTW get a spotter on those squats and throw the weight on! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Hey! Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Ill have to try mixing it up - it will make the workout more interesting too! I swear my quads still look exactly the same as when I first started so thay need to be woken up somehow!!!! (actually so do my podgy arms - its not good when all 4 limbs are problem areas LOL)
> 
> I never thought i'd see the day when I prefered deadlifts to squats! But it has come!!!


haha think your being too self critical!!! I deffo agree witht the deadlift thing though, squats dont even come close!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I loooooooooooove deads. And that's a nice pull you've got - in my old gym there were guys bigger than you who couldn't/wouldn't pull those numbers.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> You need to do some measurements V! Get a tape, i can bet they have got better, it's just hard to see as you see yourself everyday
> 
> BTW get a spotter on those squats and throw the weight on! :thumbup1:


OH no!!!!! the dreaded measuring tape.....it never lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did measure my arms the other day - an impressive (ermmmm i think NOT) 11 inches- they did grow to 12 inches post work out though.... I think i need implants (both in biceps, triceps calves and other areas LOL:whistling



robisco11 said:


> haha think your being too self critical!!! Nah just realistic!!!! I deffo agree witht the deadlift thing though, squats dont even come close!!


I would have to agree there!!!!!!!! Deadlifts are the daddy! They sound pretty cool too.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> OH no!!!!! the dreaded measuring tape.....it never lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did measure my arms the other day - an impressive (ermmmm i think NOT) 11 inches- they did grow to 12 inches post work out though.... I think i need implants (both in biceps, triceps calves and other areas LOL:whistling
> 
> I would have to agree there!!!!!!!! Deadlifts are the daddy! They sound pretty cool too.


totally agree :thumbup1: they sound brutal and punishing, which, after all, is what they are......and we love it!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Did legs today
> 
> - my routines not sorted yet its still random, and i know i need to get it together......
> 
> ...


Dont worry aout going too heavy. You`ll build up gradually. Have you got access to a leg press machine? Only asking because i think that with one you can build a very study routine around it base on what you have


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> OH no!!!!! the dreaded measuring tape.....it never lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did measure my arms the other day - an impressive (ermmmm i think NOT) 11 inches- they did grow to 12 inches post work out though.... I think i need implants (both in biceps, triceps calves and other areas LOL:whistling
> 
> I would have to agree there!!!!!!!! Deadlifts are the daddy! They sound pretty cool too.


Sorry - should have multi quoted

Thats a good pump on the arms!! seeing 12 inches really does make me feel as though I should be alot bigger!

I`m going to put my head above the parapit here though on deadlifts. I disagree that they are as good as people say. PERSONALLY I do not find them fantastic. For me size and width on the back has come from all the other back exercises I perform, but if they work for you then that is what counts


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> Dont worry aout going too heavy. You`ll build up gradually. Have you got access to a leg press machine? Only asking because i think that with one you can build a very study routine around it base on what you have


Hi!  yeah there is a leg press which i use from time to time. I tend to prefer free weights though because the gym i go to has this annoying key system. You have to put a key thingy into the machines and it tells you how many reps you have to do, times your recovery and tells you if the reps are the right speed. It sounded cool at first, buts its actually really distracting and its patronising to be bossed about by a computer LOL!



Titchy Dan said:


> Sorry - should have multi quoted.
> 
> Thats a good pump on the arms!! seeing 12 inches really does make me feel as though I should be alot bigger!
> 
> ...


Hmmm... i think wide arm chins are probably the best back exercise. I dont really know if deads have done much for my physique? Its hard to tell LOL. I mainly like them because its one of the few exercises where the weight sounds heavy (well, heavy compared to my other girly pbs LOL)


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Trained today....

Bench Press - 3x10 (15kg) 1x10, 2x7 (32kg) 1x (40kg) pb

Overhead DB Press - 1x10, 1x7 (13kg) started failing so did 3x10 (10kg)

Flyes - 8x10 (7kg dbs) should have gone heavier

Tricep extention things - 3x10 (13kg)

Lat side raises - 3x10 (8kgs)

Did a 40kg bench press, which was a relief because Ive been having a weird mental block about going over 40kg...Mainly because im scared of decapitating myself or crushing my ribs!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Titchy Dan said:


> Sorry - should have multi quoted
> 
> Thats a good pump on the arms!! seeing 12 inches really does make me feel as though I should be alot bigger!
> 
> I`m going to put my head above the parapit here though on deadlifts. I disagree that they are as good as people say. PERSONALLY I do not find them fantastic. For me size and width on the back has come from all the other back exercises I perform, but if they work for you then that is what counts


Dan, to a point i agree with you on the deadlifts. For overall thickness to the entire body, including, but not limited to the back, deadlifts along with squats are the two movements that will add size more than any other. For direct stimulus to the back though id say any form of rows and chins hit the back more directly :thumbup1: Deadlifts incorporate so many muscles that the back doesnt get hit as directly as people make out.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Trained today....
> 
> Bench Press - 3x10 (15kg) 1x10, 2x7 (32kg) 1x (40kg) pb
> 
> ...


good workout!! Its a mental block that stops people lifting as heavy as they can alot of the time. Just get someone to spot you and stack on the weight :thumb:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Hi!  yeah there is a leg press which i use from time to time. I tend to prefer free weights though because the gym i go to has this annoying key system. You have to put a key thingy into the machines and it tells you how many reps you have to do, times your recovery and tells you if the reps are the right speed. It sounded cool at first, buts its actually really distracting and its patronising to be bossed about by a computer LOL!
> 
> Hmmm... i think wide arm chins are probably the best back exercise. I dont really know if deads have done much for my physique? Its hard to tell LOL. I mainly like them because its one of the few exercises where the weight sounds heavy (well, heavy compared to my other girly pbs LOL)


If wide grip chins work for you then go for it. I find that a warm up chins then some close grip of wide grip pulldowns will work for me. Some people suffer as there bis go way before the lats on chins



robisco11 said:


> Dan, to a point i agree with you on the deadlifts. For overall thickness to the entire body, including, but not limited to the back, deadlifts along with squats are the two movements that will add size more than any other. For direct stimulus to the back though id say any form of rows and chins hit the back more directly :thumbup1: Deadlifts incorporate so many muscles that the back doesnt get hit as directly as people make out.


I agree 100% with you on that note mate. Squats, Bench and deadlifts are the basics, just not for me. I opt for rows, pulldowns for the exact reasons you point out, because i can target certain areas that I want. All personal choice i suppose


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Trained yesterday...

Deadlifts - 1x10 (60kg), 3x5 (75kg) 1x(85kg), 1x(90kg), 1x(95kg) *PB*:laugh: :thumbup1:

WA chins - 1x10, 2x7 (20kg assist)

BB Row - 3x10 (37.5kg)

Leg Press - 3x10 (120kg)

Bicep Curls - 3x10

Yay for a new PB on deadlifts!!!!! Still chasing the 100kg though!!! Only 5kgs to go... Think the deadlifts tired me out because the other exercises felt harder than usual!

My dads been on at me that my back is looking a bit 'hunched' lately and has warned me i may end up looking like that cartoon dog Spike off tom and jerry if im not careful . I will have to do some neck and back stretches to try and stop myself from having bad posture and hunched shoulders.

Also really need to work harder on my arms because they are still stupidly weak. I dont want massive arms or anything like that, just for them to look cut and have a nice shape. Its proving to be much easier said than done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Deadlifts will make your arms grow nicely.

After working your back with the deads, chins and rows, you biceps will be exhausted so you won't be able to lift as much weight as you would had you done them to start with.

:thumb:


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great progress V. Well done.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

To be honest V, I would rather have the sweet taper you have going on with your back than have big arms. I have stupidly big looking arms because I have rubbish mind muscle connection with my lats and end up arming everything.

If you can do wide grip pullups you are onto a good thing. Keep it up. Congrats on the DL PB.

Don't forget, that women are weaker than men on our upper body strength, things come with time. If you look good but have weak arms that is miles better. Besides which I suspect your arms were fried after that session so you cannot expect those comparatively little biceps to being up to being bashed any further!

If you are looking hunched it might be time to add in somethings like romanian deadlifts/goodmornings/front squats, which should sort that little lot out.


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hows things V?


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Natural1 said:


> Hows things V?


Not brilliant im afraid, but thanks for asking

Was not able to train last week....Been staying with my grandparents so no gym, no internet etc.....

Anyway I went to the gym today - actually had some energy on the treadmill thanks to caffiene!!!!!! Was buzzing!!!!!

I wanted to do squats but some bloke was using the rack for deadlifts. I went and did chins instead, then a few squats with the just a bar....and waited and waited and waited and waited.......but the guy still wasnt done so I was forced to give up on the squats and do the leg press instead. He was still using the rack when I left 1 1/2 hours later!!!! :cursing: Talk about selfish!!!!!!!

Also found out that the gym is shut for nearly 2 weeks for refurbishments.....grrrrrrrrr

Anyway the workout was a bit pants...

Chins - 1x10 (15kg assist), 2x8 (10kg assist)

Leg Press - 3x12 (130kg)

Ham Curl - 3x10 (45kg i think)

Leg Extension - 1x10 (50kg), 2x8 (40kg) I am ashamed of this because I know I can do better!!!!!!!!!

DB 1 arm row thing - 3x10 (10kg dbs) all the 12s,13s and 14s were in use :cursing:

BUT I did learn a valuble lesson today - never drink a 500ml can of sugar free rockstar energy drink before a workout because im bouncing off the walls for about 15 minutes and then crash and burn......and start feeling dead weak and jittery (and angry!!!!!).


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

VforVictory said:


> Not brilliant im afraid, but thanks for asking
> 
> Was not able to train last week....Been staying with my grandparents so no gym, no internet etc.....
> 
> ...


hey, at least you got in and did a workout! The week off may do you good, give you a chance to rest and get back fresh.

Next time someone is in the squat rack for an hour and a half you have the right to take a dumbell of your choice and smah him around the head with it. As for the drink, i cant comment, although i do have a worrying addiction to redbull! :bounce:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> hey, at least you got in and did a workout! The week off may do you good, give you a chance to rest and get back fresh.
> 
> Next time someone is in the squat rack for an hour and a half you have the right to take a dumbell of your choice and smah him around the head with it. LOL i came very close to doing this! As for the drink, i cant comment, although i do have a worrying addiction to redbull! :bounce:


LOL im addicted to redbull too(well tescos cheap version because im tight)....I drank a over a litre once...must have looked like i was on fast forward LOL!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi V just a quick one - wish that was all it took for me to be bouncing off the walls tbh - I have built up a tolerance to just about everything!

anyway time off is good - and sh!t 100kg deads - jealous - very jealous - I failed on 60kg for 8 last week ....me is weak pmsl

Will pop back tomorrow

Toodles

xx


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Not brilliant im afraid, but thanks for asking
> 
> Was not able to train last week....Been staying with my grandparents so no gym, no internet etc.....
> 
> ...


Good leg pressing V - maybe just put your "ashamed" leg extension down to being tired and not necessarly in the right mind frame. Keep it up!

As for two weeks off - have to go for long walks with your dog


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

VforVictory said:


> Anyway the workout was a bit pants...
> 
> Chins - 1x10 (15kg assist), 2x8 (10kg assist)
> 
> ...


That is not a bad workout actually. You hit back and legs the two biggest body parts. I bet you are very sore tomorrow from the different exercises.


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

V

Your routine structure looks familiar.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> To be honest V, I would rather have the sweet taper you have going on with your back than have big arms. I have stupidly big looking arms because I have rubbish mind muscle connection with my lats and end up arming everything.
> 
> If you can do wide grip pullups you are onto a good thing. Keep it up. Congrats on the DL PB.
> 
> ...


Thanks GB! You always give great advice!!! :thumb: Ill have to give those exercises a go because i dont want to end up looking like Quasimodo!!!!



Jem said:


> Hi V just a quick one - wish that was all it took for me to be bouncing off the walls tbh - I have built up a tolerance to just about everything!
> 
> anyway time off is good - and sh!t 100kg deads - jealous - very jealous - aww dont be - your better than me on basically everything else! I failed on 60kg for 8 last week ....me is weak pmsl
> 
> ...


Hey!!!! Thanks for stopping by x

Im not on 100kg yet unfortunatley - only 95kg for 1 rep. I may give 100kg a go this week - im scared of snapping my back though!!!!

Im usually immune to the effects of caffiene too - dont know why it made me go so weird:confused1:....



Titchy Dan said:


> Good leg pressing V - maybe just put your "ashamed" leg extension down to being tired and not necessarly in the right mind frame. Keep it up!
> 
> As for two weeks off - have to go for long walks with your dog


Hi!!!!!! Hows everything with you?

I would like to blame the guy who hijacked the squat rack for putting me off...... but its actually more likely that my bad leg extension is just me being lazy....I need a hardcore bootcamp style trainer to yell at me I think!!!!!

LOL my dog is very slow and unfit so maybe a few long walks would do both of us some good! I will try and weight train at home though - its not ideal but I dont have another option!!

I dont even see why they are refurbishing the gym - its pretty hi tech as it is! Personally, id think id rather train in a sweaty old warehouse with decent free weights and a good atmosphere than in a really posh stuck up gym with fancy pants machines that are just confusing!!!!!!



winger said:


> That is not a bad workout actually. You hit back and legs the two biggest body parts. I bet you are very sore tomorrow from the different exercises.


Thanks Winger

Was a bit sore but not enough for my liking!!!!!!! If I can make it down the stairs pain free then im usually dissapointed lol!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Trained today - I am so weak it is depressing....

Chest Press - 1x8 (40kg), 2x8 (35kg) not good....

Dips - 1x10 (10kg assist), 2x10 (15kg asssist) not good....

Shoulder Press - 3x10 (not listing weight becase its too embarassing)

Tricep Machine Things - 3x10 (30kg i think)

Tricep Kickbacks - 3x10 (6kg dbs)

Calves - 3x15

+ 40 mins cardio

I think im going to try and go back to my old routine for a while when the gym reopens. It was working, and i think I prefer training 4x a week... Plus my sh*te performance today has proven that i need to stop messing about.

Oh and I really need some better music on my ipod - suicidal Coldplay songs are just not very motivating...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Workout looks ok, may just be an off day. 

List the shoulder press weight, it's not embaressing at all. I think some of my lifts are not worth putting in my journal but i do anyway to track the progress.

Deadlifting is good i notice, inpressive strength:beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh btw, kickbacks are a terrible exercise IMO.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Natural1 said:


> V
> 
> Your routine structure looks familiar........... :smartass: :whistling: haha


Hey! How are you?

Yes, it does look familiar!!!

But i think im going to go back to the old routine - it was working and if it aint broke dont fix it!!!!

Its not that i dont like the new one, and i quite like push/pull legs too but i honestly think i need to train 4x a week, or maybe do full body workouts untill im strong enough to justify a longer recovery and less frequent training.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Workout looks ok, may just be an off day.
> 
> List the shoulder press weight, it's not embaressing at all. I think some of my lifts are not worth putting in my journal but i do anyway to track the progress.
> 
> Deadlifting is good i notice, inpressive strength:beer:


Hey!

Its been more like an off week LOL!

Oh the shoulder press is embarassing........I even put the pin on a higher weight when id finished so the next user couldnt realise how light i was lifting....LOL im such a loser!!!!

Deadlifts are the only exercise Im not a complete weakling on!!!!! Still have a long way to go though and need to get squats up to scratch!



YoungGun said:


> Oh btw, kickbacks are a terrible exercise IMO.


I agree LOL - was just waiting for the calf machine!!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao, i've moved the pin before. 

I don't even care, it makes me look better:thumb:

Lol kickbacks, i thought you did them all the time, my bad.

If you were happier with the old routine just go back to it.

I didn't really like it, but it was working for you and Natural seems to have some good info.

Keep the effort going:thumbup1:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Hi!!!!!! Hows everything with you?
> 
> I would like to blame the guy who hijacked the squat rack for putting me off...... but its actually more likely that my bad leg extension is just me being lazy....I need a hardcore bootcamp style trainer to yell at me I think!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah im good - started "cutting now" so fingers crossed it`ll go ok. Maybe you need Mr Motivator from the 90`s to get you going!

My dogs are the other way round, very fit and run round for hours! keeping up with them will keep you fit(er)

As for the change in a gym, then you need to get yourself to my gym.... plenty of sweat in that warehouse and all the free weights you could want. Bit of a commute for you though I think


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Hey! How are you?
> 
> Yes, it does look familiar!!!
> 
> ...


Whatever you find works BEST for you, is RIGHT for you. Nice work V.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Lmao, i've moved the pin before.
> 
> I don't even care, it makes me look better:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers, dude

ps - as well as moving the pin, I also use more of the 10kg plates on squats instead of the 20kgs so it looks heavier:whistling:

I am an embarassment to myself lol!!!!!



Titchy Dan said:


> Yeah im good - started "cutting now" so fingers crossed it`ll go ok. Maybe you need Mr Motivator from the 90`s to get you going!
> 
> My dogs are the other way round, very fit and run round for hours! keeping up with them will keep you fit(er)
> 
> As for the change in a gym, then you need to get yourself to my gym.... plenty of sweat in that warehouse and all the free weights you could want. Bit of a commute for you though I think


Mr Motivator...hmm it could work LOL. I dont think theres enough lycra and tye dye in gyms any more these days haha!!!!!!!

Good luck with the cut - im sure the results will be well worth it!!! I dont think i'd be much good at cutting - mainly because im a complete moody bi**h when on any type of diet!!!!

What dogs do you have? Mines just a fat little terrier whose idea of strenuous exercise is moving from the sofa to the kitchen to get his dinner lol!!!!



Natural1 said:


> Whatever you find works BEST for you, is RIGHT for you. Nice work V.


Thanks N1:thumbup1:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

I trained yesterday, this is the last week of randomness (i hope)

Deadlifts - 10x(40kg), 7x (60kg), 3x5(80kg), 1x(90kg), 1x(95kg)

W/A chins - 3x10 (20kg assist)

Upper Back - 3x10 (30kg)

Leg Press - 3x10 (130kg) should have gone heavier

Curls - 3x10 (sieve brain forgot the weight)

+30mins cardio

I wimped out of trying 100kg......

It sounds like a stupid excuse but iv never failed a deadlift attempt and for some reason am scared of doing so:confused1:..... I feel like if I fail once i'll never manage lift it. Silly and weird I know..... I should have just given it a go.

Have DOMS in biceps, forearm and lower back today though!

I REALLY want to do w/a chins with no assistance - shame they are sooooo much harder than normal chins. Grrrrr I want my 10 year old gymnast body back - it was a lot better at bodyweight exercises than the great lump im stuck in at the moment LOL!!!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Trained today - felt ill in the morning and didnt really want to go... but felt fine a bit later on. I would have waited untill tuesday but the gym is closing tomorrow. Anyway I did...

Squats - 1x10 (bar), 1x10 (40kg), 1x10 (60kg) 3x7 (70kg)

Leg Extension - 3x10 (45kg) im blaming the machine for my constant poor preformance on this:whistling:

Ham Curl - 3x10 (42.5kg)

Chins - 1x10 (15kg), 2x8/9 (10kg)

1 arm DB row thing - 3x10 (15kg)

Lunges - 2x15 (30kg) jelly legs after these haha

+15 mins cardio (layzeeeeeee)

Yay for doing reps on squats at 70kg! Am glad to finally have hit the 70 mark so the next goal to work towards is 80kg!!!!

Did not intend to do chins (was going to do curls instead), but decided id make the most of the chin machine while I can since i cant use it for 2 weeks.

Really need to get the diet in check and start posting it to keep me on the right track because i have been terrible lately... Im actally turning into Cheryl of the Royle family LOL!!!!!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

VforVictory said:


> Trained today - felt ill in the morning and didnt really want to go... but felt fine a bit later on. I would have waited untill tuesday but the gym is closing tomorrow. Anyway I did...
> 
> Squats - 1x10 (bar), 1x10 (40kg), 1x10 (60kg) 3x7 (70kg)
> 
> ...


Is that before she started her "diet" or not. Remember how many calaroies there are in a Club biscuit?

Legs look like there coming along just fine! - Back workout looks good to. Dont be scared of failing on an attempt. If you dont try it then you wont progress, if possible, try and go to 97.5 first if the 5kg leap feels to much.

We have two irish setters at home. My parents own a a breeders (not locally though) and i`ve never known anything except them. Wouldnt ever have any other kind of dog.

One week into the cut and its more the tiredness thats got me rather then the moods. Running such lower carbs that i find myself falling asleep at my desk. Whats your diet looking like?


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Have been massivley busy for the last few weeks hence the lack of updates. I have still been training but not as much as I would like since ive not been able to get to the gym. Ive also been running 3x a week for 35 minutes but the annoying thing is I never improve...I am just useless at long distance running!

Will be very glad to get back in the gym and start training properly again once this stupid dissertation research is over and done with!

Anyway theres not much to say training wise, but I thought id better update anyway to keep the journal alive!!!!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I was wondering what had happened to this journal V. Good to see you post something on, even if it was just a hi/bye and a little update.

good luck with the dissertation


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi V been away from the board for a while hope your training is going well.


----------

